# ?

## Fender6

* ,  ,          ()
 "-"*

----------


## Condor

K. O.    ,      ,              : "׸  ?   ?!"

----------


## k

> **

    -  -----     !!!

----------


## vladd

?
    ,     .
    .

----------


## Mihey

,   .

----------

